# spamen im buffed forum



## rulaniias (24. September 2008)

hi ist euch eigl schon ma augefallen das in den meisten themen im buffed forum folgendes passiert:

die ersten 2-3 seiten wird normal über das thema geschrieben die meinung gesagt wie das in nem forum halt so is...

dan so meinstens ab seite 3 fangen die leute an irgent ne scheise zu schreiben vom thema abzuweichen un sich(in machen fällen in nicht allen !!!!) gegenseitig zu beleidigenmich persönlich regt das total auf 

was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

**SPAM** und jetzt gogo mimimi


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

naja dagegen kann man auf jedenfall nichts machen auser man ignoriert diese trolle
aber du hats recht im buffed.forum wird zu viel off topic betrieben


@bleakill

don´t feed the troll!


----------



## S.E.Lain (24. September 2008)

gibt halt immer so dumme leute die nix besseres zu tun haben wie z.b. der typ über mir aber naja einfach ignorieren die wollen nur aufmerksamkeit...die armen kellerkiddys ^^

Edit: nich gegen melih sondern darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (24. September 2008)

Solange das Thema zur genüge behandelt wurde stört es mich nicht wenn die Leute etwas davon abweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In allzu großem gespame sollte es aber nicht enden


----------



## S.E.Lain (24. September 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> In allzu großem gespame sollte es aber nicht enden



mich nerven eig eher die flamer ^^

wenn man nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat sollte man einfach mal das maul halten ^^


----------



## Dannie (24. September 2008)

hier wurd sicher auch nach der 3ten Siete dem thema treugeblieben --> Spamen ....>.<


----------



## Dicun (24. September 2008)

Ja, ist mir aufgefallen. 

Nur, was willst Du mit dem Thread bezwecken? Das jeder schreibt: Ja, kenn ich
Oder willst Du (utopischer Gedanke), dass sich was verändert?
Du hättest genauso gut schreiben können: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, daß der Himmel blau ist?

Also, wozu dieser sinnlose Thread?
/vote 4 close ;o)


----------



## Sytranuss (24. September 2008)

Du kannst dich ja einfach durch themenbezogene und niveauvolle Posts von der Masse abheben und damit ein wenig in die Gegenrichtung steuern. Nicht jeder Buffed-Poster muss so enden wie das Blubberbläschen (Hi b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  Also, lass dich nicht mitreißen.


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

Ihr glaubt doch net im ernst, dass ich in so einem "achherrjewasbinicharmdranunddieanderensindjasolchekiddiesimbuffedforumwhine
mimimischiessmichtodthread" nen vernünftigen post da lasse oder?

Und jetzt dürft ihr mich flamen.


----------



## Camô (24. September 2008)

Das Geflame fängt meiner Ansicht nach schon sehr viel früher an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (24. September 2008)

> hi ist euch eigl schon ma augefallen das in den meisten themen im buffed forum folgendes passiert:
> 
> die ersten 2-3 seiten wird normal über das thema geschrieben die meinung gesagt wie das in nem forum halt so is...
> 
> ...



Das ist die Menschliche Natur.

das passiert in jedem forum und auch in der kommunikation zwischen menschen.

Weil hier tauscht man nicht nur informative sachen raus,sondern redet schnell über persönliches/andere sachen,und da fängt der sog. "spam" an,der aber,und wir alle wissen es,normal und sogar nötig ist. und übrigens ist dein thread auch nur "spam"


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> und übrigens ist dein thread auch nur "spam"




big thx


----------



## dobro (24. September 2008)

Sind halt Idioten die nichts besseres zu tun haben. Am meißten noch in Threads die sie null interessieren, anstatt einfach in nen anderen Thread weiter lesen und fertig. Naja.


----------



## Whitepeach (24. September 2008)

Mein Spam dazu:

Warum hast du dir das Wow-Forum dazu ausgesucht? Ist das nicht überall so, oder gibts in den anderen Foren auch schon solche Jammerfreds?

Was zum Geier hat dein Spam über Spam mit Wow zu tun?

PS: Mal ganz abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß man vom Lesen des Eröffnungspost Augenbluten bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

rulaniias schrieb:


> hi ist euch eigl schon ma augefallen das in den meisten themen im buffed forum folgendes passiert:
> 
> die ersten 2-3 seiten wird normal über das thema geschrieben die meinung gesagt wie das in nem forum halt so is...
> 
> ...


keks?


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja dagegen kann man auf jedenfall nichts machen auser man ignoriert diese trolle
> aber du hats recht im buffed.forum wird zu viel off topic betrieben
> 
> 
> ...



Dagegen kann man wohl was machen! Die Moderatoren sollten einfach viel härter durchgreifen und sämtliche Spammer, Beleidiger und Geistigendünnschissspammer sofort mit 2 Tagen Ban belegen. Bei Wiederholungstätern einfach die IP permabannen!!!

Edit: So wie der User über mir zum Beispiel... Das einzige nicht dämliche an dem Post ist das animierte Avatar des Users^^


----------



## rulaniias (24. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Das Geflame fängt meiner Ansicht nach schon sehr viel früher an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast recht man versucht was zu ändern un was passiert es wird noch schlimma(z.b. hier hat es schon seite 1 angefangen)un an alle die was gegen dieses thema geschrieben haben :
ich kann euch zwar net ändern aba ich kann es versuchen un so oft wie möglich gerade solche themen eröfnen um euch die lust am flamen un spamen zu verderben un endlich ma ein ANERHERND spam,flame freies forum zu bekommen un danke für den tipp ich werde sie ingorieren aba für schlimme fälle werde ich nen neues thema machen damit die leute sich einfach ma nach herzenlust ausflamen können


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. September 2008)

rulaniias schrieb:


> was denkt ihr darüber?



ich stimme dir zu.........das sind einfach nur leute die zu dumm sind eine vernünftige unterhaltung zu führen


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

Ich warte bis Seite 3 mit meiner Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. September 2008)

rulaniias schrieb:


> du hast recht man versucht was zu ändern un was passiert es wird noch schlimma(z.b. hier hat es schon seite 1 angefangen)un an alle die was gegen dieses thema geschrieben haben :
> ich kann euch zwar net ändern aba ich kann es versuchen un so oft wie möglich gerade solche themen eröfnen um euch die lust am flamen un spamen zu verderben un endlich ma ein ANERHERND spam,flame freies forum zu bekommen un danke für den tipp ich werde sie ingorieren aba für schlimme fälle werde ich nen neues thema machen damit die leute sich einfach ma nach herzenlust ausflamen können


Nunja, Spam verstößt gegen die Forenregeln und man kann den Mods nicht vorwerfen, daß sie nur Däumchen drehen.
Solange es nicht ausartet drücken sie meist ein Auge zu, doch wird's zuviel, dann wird gelöscht und er-/verwarnt oder (temporär) gebannt.
Interessanterweise fiel mir eben auf, daß nun neuerdings deutlich auf den Seiten zu den (überarbeiteten) Forenregeln verlinkt wird - in denen unter anderem ein paar Worte zu Rechtschreibung und Grammatik stehen.
Es gibt derzeit einen sehr langen Thread im allgemeinen WoW-Forum zu dem Thema - auch wenn dieser inzwischen auf die 2. Seite gerutscht ist -, der durchaus interessant ist.
Ich mag Dir nicht zu nahe treten, doch Dein Post war schon ein wenig schwer zu lesen.

Das Thema ist nicht neu, aber wirklich viel tun kann man meist nicht.
Aktiv dagegen vorgehen artet meist in gegenseitiger Flamerei aus - ebenfalls nicht gern gesehen.
Hilft nur passiv dagegen vorzugehen und hier und da auch mal den Report-Button zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlich nicht für jeden Kleinscheiß, aber eben dann, wenn der Bogen sich überspannt.


----------

